# Dark Green Poop



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

This kind of matches the problem before that I had. It started this morning after he ate and I took him out. I saw him poop and I went to clean it up. It was dark poop like black. I decided to wait to see if it changed and it didn't. So I took it and spreaded it. It wasn't black it was just a super dark green. The urate was white and fine and there is no urine. Just wondering what that means. He's active and talkative like usual so that doesn't seem to show any signs there. He also popped out one of his wing feathers, It's very fragile looking though. The other ones look very spiky where he has preened them and they are still short. He hasn't had anything vegetable wise either this week, or anything with different colors.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The fecal portion of a dropping is influenced by diet, it is not uncommon for a bird that is primarily a seed eater to have dark green droppings, in birds that eat an all pellet or mostly pellet diet can have more of a brownish cast to the fecal portion.


----------

